# Send a complaint to Jewel/Osco/Albertstons, etc!



## 2shy2post (Oct 11, 2005)

No sure if this is the right place to post this call to "activism", however...

I just got off the phone with a representative from Jewel/Osco's corporate offices. I used their online form to make a complaint about the in-store "muzac" that claims that children are 40% safer in a crib than an adult bed and to visit http://www.firstcandle.org/ for more info. My online form basicly asked if this was just an advertisement or something they themselves sponsored? And either way, did they bother to check the facts behind the statement?

She told me that it was a paid ad from http://www.firstcandle.org/. I informed her that the only studies that support those statistics were performed by crib manufacturers and they might want to consider the accuracy of the message that is being sent. I also explained that I felt that just because someone paid for ad space didn't mean that they should be allowed to say what ever they want. I told her that I was visiting their store for the first time SPECIFICALLY because I was told they had a good selections of natural & organic products and that that kind of ad was an incredible turn-off to a family like ours. She told me that I wasn't the first person to bring this to their attention (complain) and that they will be reviewing the issue.

*PLEASE* ~ send e-mails to them letting them know how you feel about this ad. IF you have any info available about the safety of shared-sleep, include that too (or the faulty reasoning of the stats used by safesleep.org ~ http://www.firstcandle.org/bedtimeba...on%20List.pdf)! She sounded as if they were on the edge (not sure if that was just to appease me or not). Even if you don't normally shop there ~ please think of all the parents hearing this message. I was in the store less than 40 minutes & heard it twice!!!!

Here's the link: http://www.jewelosco.com/eCommerceWe...n=getContactUs


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

It's not saying 40% higher, it's saying 40 TIMES higher. Which is 4000 % higher.







Off to read more


----------



## 2shy2post (Oct 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaryJaneLouise* 
It's not saying 40% higher, it's saying 40 TIMES higher. Which is 4000 % higher.







Off to read more









Yeah, the ad in the store says, "babies are 40% safer in their own bed". The website's assertions are even worse!!!!







:


----------



## Korimomto2 (May 8, 2006)

YES!! i WAS JUST COMING TO POST ABOUT THIS!!!!







:







:







: It happened to me at an Acme store in South Jersey! I spoke to the store manager who said it was new and that she was also horrified about it. Not that it will help probably. I *will* contact the higher ups about this.


----------



## Woodland (Mar 6, 2006)

what stores are these exactly? i want to fill in the form correctly.


----------



## 2shy2post (Oct 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mellybelly* 
what stores are these exactly? i want to fill in the form correctly.

Jewel & Albertsons are grocery stores (I'm sure there's more, I just don't know what they are). They are actually under the same parent company and they are found regionally. (like if there are Alberstons in your area, you won't see a Jewel ~ KWIM?) Osco is the pharmacy arm of this chain. Some Oscos are "stand alone", many are inside the grocery stores.

Hope it comes across better than it looks!


----------



## lizziebits (Sep 3, 2007)

New here, but this seemed as good a place as any to jump in! I just heard this ad today at Acme and was so annoyed. Of course, it was followed by "and you'll find lots of savings on the things you need to keep your baby safe and happy in our baby care department."

Anyway, I wrote a little note myself saying I was disappointed and I hoped they would remove the ad.


----------



## 2shy2post (Oct 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lizziebits* 
New here, but this seemed as good a place as any to jump in!


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

Here's some good info re: "stats" for those who want to reply:

http://www.babyreference.com/Cosleep...%20Studies.htm


----------



## 2shy2post (Oct 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaryJaneLouise* 
Here's some good info re: "stats" for those who want to reply:

http://www.babyreference.com/Cosleep...%20Studies.htm









THANKS!!!!


----------

